
Universal Edit Button - nreece
http://universaleditbutton.org/Universal_Edit_Button
======
shawndrost
I almost crapped my pants when I saw this title -- I thought it was a dream of
mine come true. For years I've hoped that someone really clever would make
every webpage a wiki via a browser extension. Unfortunately, "universal" is
here being used to mean "not universal". I'm still waiting. Cmon guys.

~~~
derefr
I sort of had a similar idea: an extension that would let you point out typos
on any page on the internet, and the person responsible for the site (assumed
to be admin@whereever, but can be redefined with a link tag on the site) will
be automatically informed, or can set a preference using _their_ extension to
receive the corrections as an RSS feed that they can feed into, say, their
bugtracker.

------
wenbert
this is a good idea. but come on, that is one ugly button!

~~~
acgourley
Agreed, way too many colors to hope to be a universal icon.

------
s_baar
Universal... except for the parts of the universe that can't be edited.

~~~
ph0rque
Yeah... why _can't_ pi be 22/7 ?

